# Smoking a Whole Hog on a Gas Pig Cooker



## insain (Aug 31, 2014)

I have a New Pig Cooker and had the guy that made it build a 12x12x12 Smoker Box on the end of it. How













Pig1.jpg



__ insain
__ Aug 31, 2014





*  *

do I go about using the Smoker Box to smoke a 100lb pig ? I will be using Pellets ? Any help would be Great.













Pig2.jpg



__ insain
__ Aug 31, 2014


















Pig3.jpg



__ insain
__ Aug 31, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Sep 1, 2014)

How are you going to be feeding the pellets?

From what I see I'm thinking wood would be better.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## insain (Sep 1, 2014)

What I am thinking is to use charcoal and get them red hot and put a small pan on top of the coals with the pellets in it and when the smoke starts to go away open the door and add more pellets.shouls I start smoking from the start or wait ?


----------



## themule69 (Sep 1, 2014)

I would start smoke from the start. Not sure how the pellet thing is going to work for you. I would use chunks instead of pellets. Is their a reason you have your heart set on pellets?

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## insain (Sep 1, 2014)

Still have like 20lbs pellets left. I could do chunks but would have to soak them in water were i don't have to soak the pellets. going to slow cook the 100lb whole hog at 225. I take it you don't like pellets ?


----------



## themule69 (Sep 1, 2014)

insain said:


> Still have like 20lbs pellets left. I could do chunks but would have to soak them in water were i don't have to soak the pellets. going to slow cook the 100lb whole hog at 225. I take it you don't like pellets ?


Since you have some already that changes it a very little. You do not have to soak chunks.The pellets are going to be hard to control. If you just throw them in you have no idea how fast they are going to burn. They may go up in flames in just a couple of minutes. Yes I like pellets in a AMNPS or a pellet burner. What you have is a fire box. Fire boxes burn wood and charcoal. Pellets cost more than wood.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Sep 4, 2014)

No, Insain 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You don't have to soak the 'chunks' , and I would be using wood for that job.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  

Do you have any available 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  You'd be better off IMHO .

However you do it , have fun and . . .


----------



## padronman (Sep 4, 2014)

Use wood.  Pellets are made for pellet burners. What you have is a wood/charcoal box.  Easier to feed splits in then try and push more pellets in. 

Don't SOAK!!!  No need to

Scott


----------



## boykjo (Sep 4, 2014)

Run whole hog between 250 to 275 degrees. At 225 it will take a long time and you 'll probably run into a stall at that low of a temp. I would forget the pellets unless you use a amazen smoker of some sort. I would burn a seperate pile of wood and add the coals to the fire box to create some smoke. Dont over power the smoke by adding fresh wood in the firebox that smolders. very thin blue smoke is all thats needed.,
Good luck and dont forget to post some pics

Joe


----------



## insain (Sep 4, 2014)

When I start cooking the pig I am going to start a fire in the smoker box with charcoal then add some wood chunks to that for the smoke. I am going to cook for 10hrs.at 225°


----------

